# Ferret Nation dimensions?



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

I tried doing a search, but I just can't find the dimensions of a FN posted anywhere. Mostly I'm looking for height and the dimensions of the levels. I found one online that said it was 38.5" tall, but I'm guessing that includes the legs/frame. What are the actual dimensions of the cage part (and the level)?

Also, what is a general price for them?


Thanks guys!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't help with your problem unfortunately; I just wanted to say that those creatures in your signature are probably the most frightening things I've ever seen!! :-O


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Ahahaha! I love mah bunchies! <3

That's okay, I think I got it figured out. I measured the image of the cage on the screen and made a proportion. I found that the cage is about 12" off the ground, so I subtracted 12 from 38.5.

And after looking closer, it looks like the level(s) are exactly half the floor space of the main area, so I added accordingly.

Thanks though!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

A-ha! Look at you, little math genius there.


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

From midwesthomes4pets.com:

for the double


> Ferret Nation-Double Unit with Stand
> Model Number: 142
> Size: (36"L x 25"W x 62 1/2"H)
> Weight: 97 lbs.


----------

